# Fish for sale



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

We have the following for sale as juveniles, and can bring them to the meeting Sunday for delivery or you can pick them up at our place in Downtown Dallas:

Blue Snakeskin Discus 2"+ $20 each
Pictured here
Note: These have been born and raised in 100% RO water, currently 82-84 degrees. They should acclimate fine to any clean water but I would recommend drip acclimation over several hours which is very simple and pretty much 100% effective in my experience. I can explain how that's done when I deliver the fish. They have been fed Ken's Growth Meal and frozen bloodworms.

Butterfly Goodeid (Ameca Splendens) 2"+ $2 each
First two pictures here

Black Prince Goodeid (Characodon Audax) 1.5"+ $6 each
Third picture here

Red Tailed Goodeid (Xenotoca eiseni) 1"+ $4 each
Don't have pictures of ours, but here are some online

In the future, we may have Red Crystal Shrimp available.


----------



## alta678 (Mar 24, 2009)

I would be interested in the crystal red shrimp!


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

We have a nice colony brewing, but aren't ready to part with any yet. We would like to get some of the Discus fry to new homes so they aren't as crowded. Probably have 8-10... make us an offer on a quantity of them. 
Michael


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

Michael, the TCA (Texas Cichlid Association) auction is this weekend in Irving. You ought to bag them up and sell them there, I'm sure you could get a good price for a group of those discus fry. It costs something around 20-30% of the auction price to sell them there if it is under $30 and I think 10% if it's over. I'd just say that for sure someone would buy them quickly, and probably the live bearers as well.


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

I over estimated the % that goes to the auction, check my other post about the auction toward the bottom. I don't know if you'll get $20 a fish for discus, but its likely, and maybe even more.


----------

